# ¿Fabricar PCB's sin productos toxicos?



## Limbo (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola buenas,

Estoy con ganas de hacerme mi pequeña fabrica de pcb's pero me tira para atras lo de los gases que desprenden al hacer reaccion el acido o el cloruro, por tanto, ¿hay algun metodo que no utilize productos que puedan ser toxicos?

He estado mirando el metodo por insolado y los videos que he visto utilizan los mismos productos que en los demas sistemas.

Si no hay metodo que no sea toxico, ¿hay forma de disipar o reducir los gases producidos?¿Los gases que se producen exactamente que formula quimica tienen?

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo!


----------



## norikatzu (Sep 28, 2009)

amigo todo material de pcb requieren quimicos para su fabricacion y sus gases son toxicos, por tanto no creo que encuentres alguna forma de fabricacion de pcb sin quimicos.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 28, 2009)

Si no hay ninguna forma de no utilizar quimicos.. 
¿Es posible por medio de camaras y/o filtros desintoxicar el gas? Es decir, transformarlo en no nocivo..

Quizas tendria que ir a un foro de quimica para preguntar esto pero igual alguien sabe de algo..

Un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2009)

ninguno estudio quimica cierto?

"Todo proceso productivo de la humanidad conlleva una consecuencia destructiva del medio ambiente" sin excepciones, ni alternativas.

no se puede transformar algo en otra cosa, solo a veces se provocan reacciones para que un gas contaminante nocivo, sea contaminante no nocivo. por ejemplo el dioxido de nitrogeno, se hace reaccionar con oxigeno y se forma tetraoxido de dinitrogeno que sigue siendo contaminante pero no es veneno.

igualmente sí hay 1 forma de hacer PCB sin quimicos y es a traves de una máquina herramienta de fresado por control numérico computarizado...las tipicas "Fresadoras CNC"

es una mecha q va comiendo (arrancando) el cobre de la superficie de pertinal o epoxy.

saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 28, 2009)

> no se puede transformar algo en otra cosa, solo a veces se provocan reacciones para que un gas contaminante nocivo, sea contaminante no nocivo. por ejemplo el dioxido de nitrogeno, se hace reaccionar con oxigeno y se forma tetraoxido de dinitrogeno que sigue siendo contaminante pero no es veneno.


Bueno, yo en definitiva preguntaba en algo parecido al catalizador de un coche.. reducir los agentes nocivos.



> igualmente sí hay 1 forma de hacer PCB sin quimicos y es a traves de una máquina herramienta de fresado por control numérico computarizado...las tipicas "Fresadoras CNC"
> 
> es una mecha q va comiendo (arrancando) el cobre de la superficie de pertinal o epoxy.


Interesante pero no al alcanze de cualquiera, imagino..

La pregunta que me ronda ahora es: ¿Los guantes de latex tipicos de medico y la mascarilla comun de papel que venden en farmacias sirven para que no te pase nada con los quimicos? Aparte de hacerlo en el balcon (vivo en un piso), ¿que medidas puedo tomar mas?

Me he estado informaciónrmando sobre la recogida de productos quimicos de mi ciudad y ha dado la casualidad que se realiza justo debajo de mi casa (que casualidad no?), despues me pregunte algo importante..¿Como puedo almacenar los productos quimicos restantes del proceso? Un bote de cristal o plastico hermeticos de esos que se utilizan para meter especies, ¿servira sin peligro a que se escapen gases?Teniendo en cuenta que tendria que estar una semana almacenado (La recogida es una vez por semana).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2009)

obviamente que SÍ, debes usar guantes de latex (aunque no sean esterilizados) y mascarilla o barbijo si quieres tambien.

yo trabajo con estaño y cloruro ferrico desde hace años y no noto problemas toxicologicos.

con que tu ambiente de trabajo esté bien ventilado bastara para que no te intoxiques.

saludos.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 28, 2009)

Gracias Draco.

Sobre el almacenaje de los residuos del cloruro/acido,¿sabes algo?
¿Que es lo que haces con los residuos personalmente?

Hasta luego


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2009)

Como te comentaron una forma de hacer las PCB´s es mediante el grabado mecánico del cobre, pero requiere de un sistema CNC o mucho trabajo manual.

El percloruro una vez agotado es mas que nada oxido de hierro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2009)

exactamente, y se disuelve con agua y lo desechas en cualquier desagote, o hay quienes lo tiran en la tierra en un lugar lejano a verduras y plantas. tipo descampado.


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 28, 2009)

el sistema que utiliza agua, agua oxigenada y agua ferte es toxico? el agua fuerte es tóxica?

saludos"!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2009)

y la maquina de control numerico cuando te pones a mirar en detalle utiliza energia electricia , que quizas venga de una central TERMICA .
y para fabricar todas las partes de esa maquina de CNC han contaminado como la gran siete.

en fin, si lo que quieres es pedir la ciudadania de otra especie por que te averguenza la tuya te comprendo .

ahora si quieres no morir en el intento al realizar tu trabajo solo debes ser cuidadoso , extractor y elementos de maniobra adecuados alcanzan.
averiguar adecuadametne el reciclado y como deshacerte de dichos productos tambien es bueno.

supongo que un foro de quimica seria conveniente para eso, tambien en donde compres la materia prima supongo te sabran asesorar.

saludos


----------



## Ferny (Sep 28, 2009)

Yo utilizo el método del salfumán + agua oxigenada y ni mascarilla ni guantes ni nada... eso sí con un poco de cuidado  Alguna vez he respirado los vapores por accidente y no es una sensación agradable (si te das una buena bocanada, claro) pero tampoco ha pasado nada, es sólo el momento de respirarlo y nada más... por eso procuro (si puedo) hacerlo en un lugar ventilado, pero si hace frío lo hago dentro de casa. Igualmente alguna gotita de la mezcla me ha salpicado en las manos, y lavándolas con agua unos segundos después no he notado nada ni se me han caído ni tengo agujeros y sigo teniendo toda la movilidad... 

En definitiva no parece ser un producto demasiado peligroso, sigo vivo después de eso, solo que con menos pelo  

PD: ¡pero nunca están de más las medidas de seguridad!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2009)

hola ferny , el que puso esto dice que quiere trabajar o sea dedicarse a esto.
quizas a vos te hay apasado un par de veces o hayas respirado alguna vez el vapor toxico, pero esta persona va a dedicarse seguido.

hay productos toxicos que te degradan lentamente , vos al principio no notas nada pero con los años si, por que se va acumulando un daño al organismo que degrada partes de tu cuerpo.
hay productos que incluso al principio te hacen sentir bien pero son muy toxicos  y a la larga te generan un problema muy serio i. 
sino me crees preguntale a alguno que lleve casado ya muchos años.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 28, 2009)

> El percloruro una vez agotado es mas que nada oxido de hierro.


Ya imaginaba, pero la cuestion es saber cuando esta agotado.. ¿porque la mezcla se puede reutilizar varias veces?


> sino me crees preguntale a alguno que lleve casado ya muchos años.


jaja 

A parte de mi seguridad, ya de paso no contamino, total, el camion de recogidas para cada viernes a dos metros de mi portal de casa jaja mejor imposible..
Hecharlo por la tuberia no lo veo muy buena opcion por eso de que es acido..no se..no quiero tener problemas de fontaneria en casa.

Estoy pensando en un invento para no tener problemas con los gases. Vi un mensaje creo que en este foro, no recuerdo de quien, pero con una pecera y un aparto de burbujas se hacian una "PCBera" para hacer los circuitos impresos. Estoy pensando en cierre hermetico superior con silicona de acuarios y una abertura en la parte superior con un extractor lo mas pequeño posible para que apartir de un tubo los gases salgan a la calle.

¿Que os parece la idea?
Saludos!


----------



## mariano22 (Sep 28, 2009)

ta buena... te aclaro que ese post referido a dicho aparato de burbuyjas pertenece a fogonazo y es este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/grabar-placas-impresos-ataque-quimico-11192/

si tu te vas a dedicar a realizar muchas de estas (sea por cuestion personal o como de un laburito para venta) te conviene hacerlo así... obiamente tene en cuenta las precauciones de seguridad... son mas que basicas para hacer esto... mi tarrito de percloruro se lo tube que dar a un amigo que el me hace las PCB... ya que me daba un poco de miedo utilizarlo tanto como lo hacia... además que estaba podrido de tener que haer tantas cosas para hacerlo...

saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2009)

te vas a dar cuenta cuando se agote la reaccion pues ya no va a reaccionar, metes una plaqueta y sale tal cual como entró, ahi te agarras una bronca terrible y tiras el cloruro usado y vuelves a ponerla en cloruro nuevo.

*3 apreciaciones importantísimas para todos:*

*1) cloruro férrico es una sal disuelta en agua NO un ácido. Fe-Cl3 como el Cloruro de Sodio.*

*2) se le puede agregar agua oxigenada en cantidades que uno quiera sin perjuicios ni explosiones. no es peligroso al contacto con la piel o mucosas, pero no debe ingerirse pues es toxico.*

*3) usar ácido nítrico o sulfúrico queda a total respondabilidad de cada uno, pero, yo les recomiendo que no los usen puesto que:*
*3a) son altamente peligrosos en contacto con cualquier superficie humana o no.*
*3b) liberan mucho más vapores y más toxicos, los cuales irritan las mucosas.*
*3c) las reacciones son violentas por ser altamente oxidantes, pueden producirse salpicaduras que queman instantáneamente la piel, y si se agrega agua ésta se calienta muy rápido y puede proyectarse.*

decidan y trabajen seguros.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 29, 2009)

¿El cloruro ferrico es necesario calentarlo al baño mari apara que funciones?¿o calentarlo solo acelera el proceso?


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 29, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> en fin, si lo que quieres es pedir la ciudadania de otra especie por que te averguenza la tuya te comprendo .



 Me hiciste el dia con esa frase..... 

En fin... en este link explican como hacer un quimico que es completamente reutilizable (reaccion reversible) asi que en teoria no contaminaria por que no se desperdicia al tirarlo por el caño, aunque la toxicisidad y perdidas por los vapores ya sera otro cantar 

No lo he probado pero se me hizo interesante y aprovecho para preguntar si alguien ya lo intento antes.....

http://www.instructables.com/id/Stop-using-Ferric-Chloride-etchant!--A-better-etc/

En el mismo sitio dan un FAQ de como deshacerse de forma segura de los remanentes del cloruro ferrico

http://www.mgchemicals.com/techsupport/ferric_faq.html


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 29, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿El cloruro ferrico es necesario calentarlo al baño mari apara que funciones?¿o calentarlo solo acelera el proceso?


 

no es necesario, solo acelera el proceso, y cuando esta muy saturado de metal ya no come el cobre, asi que una recalentadita puede servir para hacer unas placas mas con ese cloruro saturado

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Sep 29, 2009)

En el mensaje de Fogonazo dice:


> 2)	Como calentar el liquido:
> Existen muchas posibilidades, una es a baño Maria (Se coloca el recipiente dentro de otro que contiene solo agua y este a su vez al fuego), al calentarse este se transmite el calor al percloruro suavemente, al llegar a unos 50º esta listo para usarse.
> Yo lo que hice para no hacer desastres en la cocina de mi casa fue comprar un calefactor eléctrico de peceras, le cambie el ajuste y con este caliento el brebaje, tarda pero como posee termostato no hay riesgo.


Voy a coger su idea y utilizar un termostato de acuariofilia, pero,
¿Cuantos ºC exactamente se debe de aumentar la temperatura del cloruro ferrico para potenciarlo?

Mi idea era utilizar una pecera de vidrio y metraquilato para hacer un recipiente en el medio de la pecera (Como en los acuaterrarios), el metraquilato esta unido al cristal de la pecera por silicona negra de acuarios, la pregunta es, ¿aguanta el vidrio, el metraquilato y la silicona al cloruro ferrico?¿O se los comera vivos?

Gracias a todos!
Hasta luego.
P.D: Creo que me decidire por el cloruro ferrico y dejare el acido (salfumant) para limpiar la casa jeje


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 30, 2009)

El cloruro ferrico ataca metales (y me parece que no todos los metales), asique mientras uses cristal, plasticos o siliconas todo debe estar bien, en cuanto a la temperatura solo con que sea una temperatura elevada pero no quemante es mas que suficiente... 50°C maximo, obvio entre mayor temperatura mejor, pero el proceso comienza a volverse mas y mas peligroso en cuanto a vapores y riesgos de quemaduras por lo que volverias al comienzo de tu pregunta


----------



## Limbo (Sep 30, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> El cloruro ferrico ataca metales (y me parece que no todos los metales), asique mientras uses cristal, plasticos o siliconas todo debe estar bien, en cuanto a la temperatura solo con que sea una temperatura elevada pero no quemante es mas que suficiente... 50°C maximo, obvio entre mayor temperatura mejor, pero el proceso comienza a volverse mas y mas peligroso en cuanto a vapores y riesgos de quemaduras por lo que volverias al comienzo de tu pregunta


Vuelvo a mi pregunta pero evitaria todo eso con el cristal de la pecera,la tapa hermetica, el extractor y un sistema para bajar la placa una vez el cloruro este caliente.

De momento esta dibujado en papel, veremos a ver si el metraquilato hace el trabajo que espero que haga, si no, a darle al coco jeje

Graciaas!
Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 30, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> En fin... en este link explican como hacer un quimico que es completamente reutilizable (reaccion reversible) asi que en teoria no contaminaria por que no se desperdicia al tirarlo por el caño, aunque la toxicisidad y perdidas por los vapores ya sera otro cantar....



El fin de semana voy a probar esa mezcla a ver qué tal resulta y les comento... con suerte pueda reemplazar al viejo y querido cloruro férrico 

Gracias por el dato Chico

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Sep 30, 2009)

> En fin... en este link explican como hacer un quimico que es completamente reutilizable (reaccion reversible) asi que en teoria no contaminaria por que no se desperdicia al tirarlo por el caño, aunque la toxicisidad y perdidas por los vapores ya sera otro cantar....


Resumiendo, no contaminas tanto al mundo pero te contaminas mas a ti mismo  que generosa es la gente..


----------



## mnicolau (Sep 30, 2009)

Tampoco es material radioactivo... las precauciones que hay que tomar son las lógicas y básicas, nada del otro mundo y no cuesta nada tenerlas en cuenta, precauciones que también habría que tener en cuenta al usar el cloruro férrico.

De última le preguntamos a este señor sobre los cuidados a tener en cuenta...


----------



## Limbo (Sep 30, 2009)

jaja muy buena la comparacion 

Quizas no es radioactivo pero si es nocivo y ya suficiente con fumar tabaco como para añadirle mas suspense a la vida..
No es por menospreciar, pero solo me quedaria tranquilo si un medico o quimico me dijera que no es para tanto.. aunque bueno, ¿que confianza le tienes a un medico que fuma? En fin.. ¡Mas vale vivir haciendo pcb's que morir sin cloruro ferrico en el organismo!

Hastaluegoo!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 30, 2009)

pucha he dicho, hay un usuario que hace rato que no veo que la tiene reclara con la quimica, no recuerdo si labura con el tema, tampoco recuerdo el usuario, solo su avatar, rafa gorgosy metiendose el dedo en la nariz

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 1, 2009)

Hablás de @Electroaficionado.

Hace rato que no se lo ve pr acá...

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 1, 2009)

ese mismo, me salia ese nombre pero no queria pifiarle


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 2, 2009)

limbo dijo:


> ¿Cuantos ºC exactamente se debe de aumentar la temperatura del cloruro ferrico para potenciarlo?


No se requiere mucha exactitud, mi método es calentar hasta inmediatamente antes que comiencen a salir vapores (Unos 60ºC)



> Mi idea era utilizar una pecera de vidrio y metraquilato para hacer un recipiente en el medio de la pecera (Como en los acuaterrarios), el metraquilato esta unido al cristal de la pecera por silicona negra de acuarios, la pregunta es, ¿aguanta el vidrio, el metraquilato y la silicona al cloruro ferrico?¿O se los comera vivos?


No se verá afectado por el percloruro



> P.D: Creo que me decidire por el cloruro ferrico y dejare el acido (salfumant) para limpiar la casa jeje


Me parece una buena idea.
Las máquinas de grabado industrial (Máquinas de hacer PCB´S) trabajan con ambos productos, percloruro y ácido.
Pero poseen sistemas de filtrado de gases, recuperación de residuos y reposición de mordiente agotado.
Para mejorar la velocidad y el acabado, además de aplicar temperatura se vaporiza el mordiente a alta presión contra la PCB que se esta atacando.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Oct 2, 2009)

Muchas gracias *Fogonazo*.

Me parece que la idea de la pecera que suspendida. La estuve mirando mas detenidamente y me di cuenta que era demasiado grande, demasiada agua que calentar, demasiado espacio para poner el cloruro ferrico, demasiada energia malgastada pudiendo utilizar menos y tener el mismo resultado.
De todas formas tengo mas peceras y transportines por ahi para transformar. Cuando empiece con el proyecto ire poniendo los progresos.

Saludos!


----------

